# September in Scotland



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We have decided (depending on the weather) that we will go to Scotland for a week in September

My brother has a house in Port Logan so we thought of having the weekend visiting them, leaving on them on the Sunday.

we would like to spend the reast of the week in that area, maybe Galloway Forest and Ayre area

any suggestions on cheap campsites or wildcamping spots, and Tony fancies a bit of coarse fishing on a couple of days.

also is there any places round that area not to miss, we did go to Scotland for a few days about 5 years ago, to Ayre, it rained every day and with Mum being in a weelchair we couldnt go anywhere, and feel that we missed out


  

oh and lastly how bad is the midge population in September

thanks

Anne


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You could go to Kirkcudbright, there is a nice wee site just above the town called Silvercraigs, its run by the council and is about £14-16 a night depending on season. Kirkcudbright is called artists town and there are some nice wee galleries to walk round and a castle. 
Great wee tea shoppes as well.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Mostly game fishing here. However, Lock Ken and the various lochs at Lochmaben in Dumfriesshire have pike fishing. 

Silvercraigs good site but sometimes difficult to get level. Kirkcudbright is a lovely harbour and interesting town. 

I expect you know the Mull of Galloway and of course Logan Gardens. Both well worth the visit. Wigtown book town fascinating if you are into browsing. Gem museum at Creetown again interesting even if you are not into geology. Glen Trool for the walks - if it's good how about climbing (walking) up the Merrick?

New England Bay CC site usual CC standard, but seems to be a bit cheaper than most. Garliston CC site in a lovely position. Lots of CLs about. If you are very discrete then wild camping is not a problem here. If you visit Dumfries you can stay overnight in either the Dock Park carpark or in the "Brooms Road" car park but don't let on I told you :wink: No one moved on from here yet.

If I can think of anything else which may be helpful I will addd later.

Midges a problem so bring lots of Avon stuff etc.

Sue


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Plenty of places to wild camp in the forest also a few lochs you could course fish in but need a permit ( Gallaway angling in Newton Stewart )and in September you should get away with a lot of other places. There is a site in port logan over looking the bay but I recon you could get away with parking at the harbour as long as it was not a weekend
Hope you enjoy it and the weather is better than now

Midgies what Midgies none around today but plenty of rain you should be ok on the coast but go in the forest be warned


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Where ever you decide to go it will be sunny 8O 8O 8O 
Isn't that right Caz?

Dean


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Fairportgoer said:


> Where ever you decide to go it will be sunny 8O 8O 8O
> Isn't that right Caz?
> 
> Dean


Of course Dean hunny, always sunny in sunny scotland even at night. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies, for the weekent we will be staying with my brother, he is building a house in Port Logan, plenty room up his drive and we could be cheeky and hook up :lol: :lol: 

then we will have a look at the places you suggested, I have had a quick look on the websites and they all look gorgeous, will pay a visit to Galoway Angling and see about a permit, not sure if Tony fancies pike fishing, nasty fish with lots of teeth :lol: :lol: but we will see

I am really looking forward to seeing Scotland and the friendly people, and not least an aberdeen angus steak--yummy-- washed sown with a bottle of wine 
8) 8) 

Oh and I have already packed the avon skin so soft, so I don't forget it :lol: 

Anne


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

On the 14th of September the Tour of Britain goes through the Borders from Peebles to Gretna. Makes a great day out.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Anne - look out for the Belted Galloway cattle. You can't really miss them with broad white bands around their middles. Make good steaks too  

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> Anne - look out for the Belted Galloway cattle. You can't really miss them with broad white bands around their middles. Make good steaks too
> 
> Sue


My Brothers friend in Port Logan is a farmer, he has highland cattle, I have lost count how many times my brother has told me the bull has escaped and he has ushered it back through the fence.
Its as soft as anything apparantly its the cow you have to watch out for, its evil

8O 8O

I bet they make good steaks as well :lol: :lol:

do aq lot of damage to van though :wink: :wink:

Anne 8O


----------

